# مذبحة ماسبيرو وحقيقة ما حدث



## GAD FOR JESUS (12 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lqOWP-piHDY&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الحقيقة المؤكدة
ان الاسلام كل يوم يظهر بصورة اكثر بشاعة بوجهة الحقيقى


----------



## روح الرب (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*
الحقيقة هي ان المشين طنطاوي يريد الذهاب بمصر الي انفلات امني حتي يستطيعوا تاجيل الانتخابات البرلمانية ليظل علي العرش

ربنا معانا وربنا موجود ومش هيسيب دم ولادة
*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*






ربنا موجود ......... شكراا جداا
*​


----------



## rana1981 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب توقف مع شعبك


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لا تخف ايها القطيع لانى معك طول الايام والى الانقضاء ونحن نثق بوعده لينا وسوف نرى ونعى ما هو عمل الرب لا تقلقوا اخواتى فى الرب رده قريب وقريب جدا جدا ووقتها يعرفوا من لانهم لايدرون من هو الاله الحقيقى القادر على كل شئ المجد لك يارب
 امين 
هليلويا​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*يارب  مش ممكن تسيب دم ولادك عايز اعرف يارب حاجه ممكن يكون ده انسان اللي عمل  كده ويقول الشهيد ده كافر انا يشرفني اني اخوي اللي مات ده كافر وانا كافر  ويشرفني اني علي اسم المسيح لاني مش كافر بيك يا يسوع لكن كافر لاي شخص اخر  لايعرف اسم المسيح وانا هعيش في بلدي وهموت في بلدي غصب عن عين اي حد سلفي  او اخوني ولا هخاف من الموت وانا مستعد اموت شهادة لاسمك الغالي يا يسوع
 شهيد تحت الطلب*

​


----------



## AdmanTios (12 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلي من الأرض.

حقاً لقد كسروا بداخلنا حاجز الخوف

و عبروا بنا لنعمة نوال أكليل الشهادة بفرح حقيقي

و دم إخوتي الذي أهلنا كي ما نقول " أهلاً بعصر الإستشهاد بفرح "

شكراً أخي الغالي علي المُتابعة
رب المجد يُبارك كل عمل صالح


----------



## MAJI (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مهما فعلوا المجرمين 
لابد لنور الحرية ان يشع  
ولابد للحق ان يظهر 
وهؤلاء الشهداء هم شهداء الحق والحرية 
ولابد للصليب ان يرتفع في كل مكان
امين


----------



## rania79 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

فيديو جامد
وربنا هينتقم منننننهم خصوصا المشير الحقير


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*
لا حماية دولية ولا حماية اسلامية احنا حمايتنا الهية متخافوش رد ربنا قريب قوي 

 شهيد تحت الطلب* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*المؤامرة مكشوفة ..... وقادة الجيش جزء من النظام الفاسد السابق ..... ولم يتغير شيئ فى مصر .... التغيير كان فى الاشخاص فقط .... لكن النظام لم يتغير ....

والنظام الحالى أتى بالأخوان والسلفيين لحمايته ..... مقابل أشراكهم فى الكيكة المسمومة ..... هذا هو الأمر ببساطة ...... والأقباط الآن مع الليبراليين هم الأمل الوحيد المتبقى لهذا الوطن ...... لذا تحاول دول الخليج, حليفة النظام الفاسد, السابق والحالى, قمع هذا الأمل ........ لكن هيهات *


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*انت رأيت كل شىء
تصرف انت بمعرفتك
يا اله القوات السماوية
*​


----------



## doodey (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا معاكم في كل خطوة
هنيئا للذين نالوا اكليل الشهادة فهم مع المسيح الان والى الابد
هنيئا لنا لاننا عرفنا قيمة ايماننا وعرفنا حقد الاخر 
لان بكل بساطة لا يعرفون معنى المحبة ولم يتذوقوها يوما
اما محبتنا فاعظم واعلى من اسلحتهم

دماء الشهداء في بغداد والعراق تحتضن دماء الشهداء في مصر فكلنا مصيرنا واحد تحت اسم المسيح

ربنا يبارككم ويحفظكم ويظهر الحقيقة لجميع العالم

دعواتي لكم من اختكم العراقية


----------

